# Become A Certified Youth Fishing Instructor & Help Kids Connect with the Outdoors



## Ohio News RSS

AKRON, OH  Ohio Division of Wildlife will host several free workshops in 2014 where attendees will become certified Passport to Fishing instructors. All workshops are scheduled from 9:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. at Wildlife District Three, 912 Portage Lakes Drive, Akron. 
More...

More...


----------

